# CPO Documentation



## abenet1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I am needing some help with what is required for billing CPO. I have read numerous guidelines, but what I need is input from someone with experience in the documenting or billing of this. If the HHC services provides a breakdown of the "services" complete with times and dates, does this suffice or is the provider required to document, himself, in the patients record? Hopefully someone has background on this that can help me.
Thanks,


----------



## kmcnenny (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I think docs are required to document their interactions in a month that add up to at least 30 minutes.  My doc has a template she uses, prints out that and I submit it with the billing to Medicare since they kept asking for it anyway.  Haven't had a denial since I started submitting it.


----------

